# Round tenon jig?



## starsailor (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone ever build a round tenon jig to put tenons on the ends of rough logs, like the rails of a stockade fence or primative log furniture. I know commercial jigs exist for this purpose, but they're very pricey. Any thoughts, ideas, or drawings would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I don't have one BUT stop by one of the Fence company's in your town and see what they use, they make them all the time, most use a small chain saw jig on a side grinder type tool  I'm sure you know you can get the tools at Rockler just for that type of job..from the small to the big ones.

===



starsailor said:


> Anyone ever build a round tenon jig to put tenons on the ends of rough logs, like the rails of a stockade fence or primative log furniture. I know commercial jigs exist for this purpose, but they're very pricey. Any thoughts, ideas, or drawings would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob Rosendahl, a true master of jig design developed a round tenon cutting jig. While this is used for table legs the same design would work for your purposes. No plans are available for this but it can be viewed in episode 1307 of the Router Workshop TV show. The show is no longer on TV and is available only through Routerworkshop.net You might go there and post a message for Rick Rosendahl asking for help on this. These images are from that episode.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I made that jig, it's great for small ones but not practical for the big ones..but than I didn't try and make big ones, the jig is a bit of a tank just for the small ones..

But I use the bearing way so to say a round wood disk would work for the big ones.I guess..

=== 



Mike said:


> Bob Rosendahl, a true master of jig design developed a round tenon cutting jig. While this is used for table legs the same design would work for your purposes. No plans are available for this but it can be viewed in episode 1307 of the Router Workshop TV show. The show is no longer on TV and is available only through Routerworkshop.net You might go there and post a message for Rick Rosendahl asking for help on this. These images are from that episode.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Starsailor,
Look at this video. 
Festool - Runde Zapfen anfräsen - YouTube
More details at this address with plan and measures
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Tenons_Ronds.pdf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tenon Cutters

MLCS Tenon Cutter Set and Plug Cutter Set

They work quick and easy on any drill press or with most hand drills...

Or use it/them for making the jig below 
+++++
Not to sure if I would try that in that video looks little bit to hairy, dropping a floating stick on a turning bit WOW, hang on it's going to be bumpy ride I think...  not to saying anything about the load on the cutters and when it locks up the stock and snaps off the cutters WOW..hang on baby  or snaps the bit right off WOW..or just bends the bit over WOW...

===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Santé said:


> Hi Starsailor,
> Look at this video.
> Festool - Runde Zapfen anfrÃ¤sen - YouTube
> More details at this address with plan and measures
> http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Tenons_Ronds.pdf


Thanks, Daniel,

Very informative, even without the translation.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Tenon Cutters
> 
> MLCS Tenon Cutter Set and Plug Cutter Set
> 
> ...


That's a lot of Wows Bob. Do you mind explaining exactly what your concerns are ?
I watched the video and there is no 'floating stick', everything is held firmly and there is no untoward movement of the stock at all during the routing process. It looks to be a very safe and secure way of getting the job done.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gavin, I think the point that BJ is trying to make is most people use carbide bits and while they stay sharp much longer than HSS they are also brittle and sensitive to impact. Just starting a router with a carbide tipped cutter in contact with a fence is a recipe for disaster; the carbide will peel off the bit and go sailing. My guess is the video used HSS bits which can withstand impacts better but dull much faster. Interesting designs but I would not recommend that a beginning router user tried them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gav

Well I have a jig that's like that almost and it's very hairy to use, so to say been there done that, the 'floating stick' the key word is "held by hand" and yes the stick must move in and on top of the cutter and if your grip slips look out..it's TP time..

And yes I have used it to put on Round tenons on sticks the errors comes from no real way to stop the stick from stopping ,the bit wants to suck the stick down into the hole and than it's jam time or break the bit right off..(1/4" shank or 1/2" shank" at 10,000 to 15,000 rpm's things happen real quick..

The jig below is used for putting on a nice clean chamfer or round over on the ends of dowels the norm.

==






gav said:


> That's a lot of Wows Bob. Do you mind explaining exactly what your concerns are ?
> I watched the video and there is no 'floating stick', everything is held firmly and there is no untoward movement of the stock at all during the routing process. It looks to be a very safe and secure way of getting the job done.


----------

